# Android 9.1 aber android Studio findet API22



## Joob (21. Dez 2019)

Ich habe mir ein Handy zum Testen gekauft.

P36 pro

Auf dem Handy ist Android 9.1 angegeben
Wenn ich das Handy mit Android Studio verbinde, wird mir API22 angezeigt.
Wie kann das sein.

Android 9 hat schon API 28


----------

